# turbo kit for R35



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone got any new kits.? or hybrids or HKS or LM stuff ?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Turbo technics will convert your std ones to efr’s, that could be an option. Litchfields is done through turbo dynamics but want supply you direct. You have the option of Litchfields log manifold setup if you’ve saved hard.

Any of the above is better IMO as you have uk backup. Fitting used is very risky unless you know the history and even then is it worth the hassle having to drop the motor to rebuild them at some point.

I think tt was just over 3k plus vat the last time I heard. You need to assess your cores for cracks though Before you send them.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Skint said:


> Turbo technics will convert your std ones to efr’s, that could be an option. Litchfields is done through turbo dynamics but want supply you direct. You have the option of Litchfields log manifold setup if you’ve saved hard.
> 
> Any of the above is better IMO as you have uk backup. Fitting used is very risky unless you know the history and even then is it worth the hassle having to drop the motor to rebuild them at some point.
> 
> I think tt was just over 3k plus vat the last time I heard. You need to assess your cores for cracks though Before you send them.


LM kit would be good, but at nearly 10K for a kit and turbos is probably not worth it at this stage. I know I can get built from my existing manifolds , just wanted to see if someone has started a project and not followed through.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The best bang for buck would have to be the tt conversion for new. A modern turbo in brand new condition.

Even the new ones I’ve seen for sale have cracks in the manifolds they have’nt even attempted to repair them.

Are hks still using the old range of Garrett Cores?


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Skint said:


> The best bang for buck would have to be the tt conversion for new. A modern turbo in brand new condition.
> 
> Even the new ones I’ve seen for sale have cracks in the manifolds they have’nt even attempted to repair them.
> 
> Are hks still using the old range of Garrett Cores?


i think the new kits are the new range, but with their custom mods


----------

